# Sass and Aggie - Our new (and first) ratty girls



## Ziggurat (Apr 20, 2016)

We picked them up tonight.
They're still a little skittish with the change of scenery and are checking out their new surroundings. So, pics aren't the best. There will be more.

Aggie is the silvermane. On the Periodic Table, silver's symbol is Ag. Thus, Aggie. It was my idea, but my daughters selected the name from the ones they were considering.
The blazed girl is Sass. I named her. She is named Sass for a very specific reason.
Would you like to touch my rat Sass?
Do you want to hold my rat Sass?
Kiss my rat Sass!
(Say them out loud, if needed LOL)

We already had an escape. My daughter had one of the CN doors open, playing with them. Aggie made a jump for it. It only took is about 5 minutes to get her and get her back in the cage, though.

Zig


----------



## Ziggurat (Apr 20, 2016)

Hmm. Adding pics to this forum is FAR harder than the PHPBB forum I Admin.
Zig


----------

